# YOUR BEST PICTURE OF YOUR CAR. PART 2



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Post ONE picture of your car. It can be a proffesional shot, or one you took and simply liked etc. but post it up on here.


1 picture only :thumbsup:


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

I´ll go first 

This is my favorite at the moment. :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

professional




hodgie said:


> Post ONE picture of your car. It can be a proffesional shot, or one you took and simply liked etc. but post it up on here.
> 
> 
> 1 picture only :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant GTR (Jul 20, 2003)

Last time it was out...


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

best put mine up here


----------



## JBNR32 (Apr 17, 2007)

dean j said:


> best put mine up here
> 
> http://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr313/DeanR32/JTS1.jpg


Ooooh I like










Mine.^^


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Cheers JBNR

Cant see yours though mate

EDIT: Oh yes i can! Stunning mate


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

this is my fav at the moment....


----------



## ANDY GTR (Jul 18, 2008)

heres one of ours


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

I just love this picture


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

One of my favourites:


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

My favourite...


----------



## rayman (May 26, 2004)

Ant GTR said:


> Last time it was out...



Do have any pics of the rear and what spoiler wing is that ?


----------



## Ant GTR (Jul 20, 2003)

The rules said only aloud to post one pic 

If you search my posts there are some other pics up


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

Been a while but its not going to look like this for long


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

Here is one of mine i took last month when visiting my dad


----------



## KingKong (Jun 13, 2008)

Now that is what we call in the islands 'WET'. Very nice. Are those door handles shaved?


Ant GTR said:


> Last time it was out...


----------



## Ant GTR (Jul 20, 2003)

KingKong said:


> Now that is what we call in the islands 'WET'. Very nice. Are those door handles shaved?


Yup, door handles, aerial, boot lid, boot lock, repeater indicators, badges. All shaved.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

One of my more recent favourites courtesy of my brother..


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

A Classic of mine


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

Kadir said:


> One of my more recent favourites courtesy of my brother..


Kadir mate that is absolutely stunning. Sex wee.:thumbsup:


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Dont have any recent pictures so this is still my best picture of my 34.


Terje.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

I like this one at the moment.

....Resting in the pits, Waiting to gobble up some more Porsche's!


----------



## Ant GTR (Jul 20, 2003)

Kadir said:


> One of my more recent favourites courtesy of my brother..


Fantasic picture


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)




----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

are you serious giles?opcorn:


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Snowfiend said:


>


Nice purchase :bowdown1:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Congratulations Giles, i was going to send you a message tonight asking when the date was.
Oh im so looking forward to Bruntingthorpe:thumbsup:


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Congrats Giles! never would have guessed you were buying that.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Giles that is awesome!!!

You sod!
You going to be at santa pod on sunday?  

Im happy that my car has snuck in twice in pictures on this thread and i havent even posted it myself yet! haha


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Snowfiend said:


>


Fan-bloody-tastic ! Great purchase


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Here's one of my favorites.


----------



## Mobilcepet (Apr 22, 2009)

*Double


----------



## Mobilcepet (Apr 22, 2009)

Well, here is my precious... Just wanna share


----------



## Tune-R (May 26, 2006)

Just to let you guys admire the colour:thumbsup:


----------



## Doink (Nov 9, 2004)

Lars-GT-R33 said:


>


That picture almost makes me consider a 33..:chuckle:


----------



## TRD0524 (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## Mobilcepet (Apr 22, 2009)

OOooooh.... I love GTRs....


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Snowfiend said:


>


Congrats mate, nice one.
You too love stickers?  lol


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

clean and mean, love it!!!



TRD0524 said:


>


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Here's my big baby


----------



## Mobilcepet (Apr 22, 2009)

OOoooohhh.... yesssss


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)




----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

i must get some new pics


----------



## G4VSA (Oct 24, 2006)

think this is my fave at mo, and latest


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

probably the most "arty" one I have...










really, only _1_ pic?????? no fair


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

nori41 said:


> i must get some new pics


That is a great shot!! AWESOME:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*Domo-kun's B324R GT-R*


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

I love the car & stickers Domo-kun :clap:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Domo-kun said:


>


WOWSERS!!!! :squintdan

bob


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

frostmotorsport said:


> , only _1_ pic?????? no fair


Yep, thats why the thread is called "YOUR BEST PICTURE OF YOUR CAR":chuckle:
If you want to put more up you are welcome to make your own thread and show off all your beautiful pictures.


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

One of my favourites of mine at the moment.


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

*WORK IN PROGRESS.THIS IS BEFORE NEW COILOVERS*


----------



## MiksuK (Aug 5, 2008)

Going to take better pics this weekend but this is the only one I have with the new wheels at the moment. I don't like fully chrome wheels on a white car and they're way too "bling" for a Skyline so I'm going to get the center part finished in gold.


----------



## jjpea (Aug 25, 2007)

G40tee said:


> Im happy that my car has snuck in twice in pictures on this thread and i havent even posted it myself yet! haha


Could you please post some pictures of your car? I have some paint pealing on a front fender and when my wife and I were talking about it she, yes she, mentioned about a respray into our favorite car color, RED. Would love to see more of yours.
Thanks much,
JP


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Always liked this one! 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Gotone! (May 22, 2008)

was pretty hard to choose one haha... but here it is...


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

My fav whilst in Cyprus.









Tony


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

theres mine!


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

This would be one of mine


----------



## emperor_77 (Apr 11, 2009)

This is my favourite! (hope it works)

http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/7325/gtronroof002.jpg

Sorry, didn't work... I suck, I know...


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## stumpybrown (Apr 4, 2006)

Here's mine, taken by me


----------



## brewpubeaver (Mar 12, 2009)

some new ones


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
That, my friend is beautiful!!!!

bob


----------



## MiksuK (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## Kristan (Oct 16, 2002)

One of mine by the pits at the grandstand


----------



## olah.inc (Mar 11, 2009)

nice one!


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

This is my best picture of my old lm


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## wrighty303 (Aug 7, 2008)

<img src="http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/1471/sky2k.jpg" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us"/><br/>Shot with <a target="_new" href="http://profile.imageshack.us/camerabuy.php?model=KODAK+EASYSHARE+M763+DIGITAL+CAMERA&make=EASTMAN+KODAK+COMPANY">KODAK EASYSHARE M763 DIGITAL CAMERA</a> at 2009-07-21
As far as i know, the only R33 GTR in Ukraine, pic taken in Lviv.


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

A friend took this when I was working for a shop outside NYC and daily-driving my R32GTR in the snow. It is currently still my only car.
I aplogize for the poor quality, I believe he took it with his cell phone camera.


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

One of mine !!!!!!


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

SAT AT OULTON PARK IN THE RAIN. JUST WATCHING!


----------



## .::F[L]Y::. (Mar 22, 2009)

hello from the land down under :thumbsup:


----------



## black merlin (Jun 8, 2009)

heres blackmerlin


----------



## Mr Disklok (Aug 4, 2006)

*Hope this works*


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

*Picture of mine from Brands Hatch.*


----------



## vettekiller (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)




----------



## 737-800 driver (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## ljungberg (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## HenrikssonFord (Jan 28, 2008)

Always liked this one for some reason.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

gtrlux said:


>


:bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

737-800 driver said:


>


have you only got 1 nismo vent mate


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

I love them all guys! It's nice to see what everyone's driving around.


----------



## smileyculture (Oct 25, 2003)

When it used to be shiny!!


----------



## BU5TER (Nov 14, 2004)

goghat said:


> :bowdown1::bowdown1:


I agree love the stance and bbs wheels


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

I'd give my left kidney for that r34 gtr.

(off topic, BU5TER where you been all this time? what happened to your white r33, I remember that car on sau back in the day)


----------



## EliteGTR (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

Top Secret gt 500 spec in the sunset. :squintdan


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

^^^^^^^^
Incredible!!!!

bob


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

nismo.gt500 said:


> Top Secret gt 500 spec in the sunset. :squintdan


Is the one that came from newera? Love the spec of that car.


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

hodgie said:


> Is the one that came from newera? Love the spec of that car.


Hi hodgie.
Yes that´s the one from newera..
More pics here.
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/121934-33-gtr-top-secret-gt-500-spec-sunset.html


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Cracking car.:thumbsup:


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

EliteGTR said:


>


Fantastic looking car, really clean looking and understated. Nicest wheels too. :thumbsup:


----------



## oliver134 (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## oldskoolturbo (Jul 30, 2009)

2 cars so 2 pics (one of each)......


----------



## weetrav (Oct 25, 2006)

They are all looking great guys!!! Heres my favourite, just for good measure.:chuckle:










Trav


----------



## g00kb0i (Mar 3, 2003)

Dont post much, but here ya go. My old 33, and current 32.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Nice 32 buddy! and nice crib!

bob


----------



## mitch32 (Apr 5, 2008)

Don't have too many pictures but heres a picture after a good wash


----------



## AndreasW (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

Here's one from me....


----------



## lvin_7880 (Jun 29, 2008)

*heres mine....cheers*








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## SKALA NSK (Oct 13, 2004)

*couple of our shots*

Our 5 cents to this thread.

One is 34Nur stock outside










Second is 35










and 32 on the track


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

my new faves


----------



## skyline_bnr2002 (Jun 10, 2006)

I think i already my R32 up on the first one,but yeah this is my baby. One picture for now.







[/IMG]


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

Taken when I had just picked it up. Now is sold tho :{

Domo-kun:

Can't wait to see what you have in store next for the car if any !


----------



## 2TurbosTwiceFun (Aug 28, 2009)

GTRs are SO sexy lol... all of them just look awesome!! 

My fav before the new rims go on... 











More pics top and bottom in my car's thread...
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/123516-1995-nissan-r33-gtr-v-spec-black.html


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

here's mine


----------



## 2TurbosTwiceFun (Aug 28, 2009)

TWO.06L... one of the more famous GTRs of Australia... lol


----------



## rocar (May 12, 2005)

My favorite at the moment


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

mine (taken with my phone )


----------



## veilside combat (Jan 26, 2009)

Japsalons VeilSide E3


----------



## cooljustin (Jun 6, 2009)

I know it doesn't fit into everyone's taste but my favorite..


----------



## Devil GTR (Apr 15, 2007)

My darling..


----------



## Devil GTR (Apr 15, 2007)

Sorry, i just red the first page about how many pics i post.

if the managment can delet some picsand keep one.

thanks
naz


----------



## cooljustin (Jun 6, 2009)

wesome pIc DevilGTR though.. luv your R34 colour!!


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)




----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*one of mine*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2007)

My Baby


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

give it beans, tiago


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

Here is mine







[/IMG]


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Greatest thread ever!


----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)

Devil GTR said:


> My darling..


Very Nice pics ... and car of course !!:thumbsup:


----------



## babz_audio (Apr 12, 2004)

My old GTR after a clean


----------



## cooljustin (Jun 6, 2009)

Luv your R32 Barbs Audio, Have you re-painted in Gunmetal Grey?


----------



## babz_audio (Apr 12, 2004)

cooljustin said:


> Luv your R32 Barbs Audio, Have you re-painted in Gunmetal Grey?


Thanks

standard paint, just well looked after and plenty of elbow grease polishing it


----------



## cooljustin (Jun 6, 2009)

Cool, such a tidy work & good care. Mine will be soon in the similar colour as yours... The gun grey is simply the best pick for the R32!! :thumbsup:



babz_audio said:


> Thanks
> 
> standard paint, just well looked after and plenty of elbow grease polishing it


----------



## skyline_bnr2002 (Jun 10, 2006)

romITR said:


> Very Nice pics ... and car of course !!:thumbsup:


You can say that again nice.


----------



## eastsidahboyGTR (Sep 7, 2009)

freakking nice men!


----------



## r1dude (Mar 17, 2007)

*my 550+bhp 33gtr v spec*


----------



## Mr HYDE (Nov 13, 2007)

this is one of my beste pictures


----------



## r1dude (Mar 17, 2007)

wish i could flip to 2wd


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

As of today, these three pictures do it for me...


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

DarkChild - Yours is one of my favorite 34s. I'm really liking that last pic.

Justin


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

here is Cha-chi


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## DaveV (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

From recent Japanese Performance shoot, nice as it faces an R35.


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

probly the one i like most of my car


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

Some brilliant shots in this thread :thumbsup: Here is my old car, just before I sold her, piccy copied from my for sale thread. Haven't got any decent photos of the new beast yet.


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

here's another one of mine


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

Lets see a new one Paul launching at the start line with T51/62 equipped!


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

*Here's one of me *

Jap Show Finale


----------



## 94r33_gtst (May 6, 2006)

*My 410bhp Gtst*


----------



## Jebu (Jun 17, 2002)

Oh well, better late than never


----------



## dpm (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Recently shot up at the track. (Thanks to Justin at 7tune for the pic.)


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

^^^^^
Wow nicest 34 ive ever seen!!!

bob


----------



## ax_ (Nov 7, 2006)

I like this one very much


http://www.ziken.se/Galleri_Fotoses... - Andreas/content/SIK_2998_4_copy_large.html


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

Heres my old R33 GTR, always liked this picture 










Mike


----------



## inFOCUS (Jul 2, 2004)

Thrust said:


> Recently shot up at the track. (Thanks to Justin at 7tune for the pic.)


 Anymore pictures available? your car is absolutely stunning!!!!

mine whilst here..


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Bob, ta... inFOCUS thanks, yes, but we were asked to keep to one shot. (A very nice shot of your car, BTW) Some stunning cars appearing on this thread! :thumbsup:


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

hope u like








[/IMG]


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

bayside gtr said:


> hope u like


I love


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

Love this shot!


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

how this ?







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

I want your wheels sir!


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

liking this one at the moment...............

hope you all approve:nervous:


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Get in line!!! 
everybody loves these wheels including me .


----------



## manna_34 (Aug 28, 2008)

Taken Recently.


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

wow.. just realised I've never seen a set of meisters on a 33 before, going by the above pix it should be done more often. :thumbsup:


----------



## markr32gtr (Dec 2, 2008)

My favourite


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Cool !


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I've had a fair few GTR's so heres a couple of pics I like of two of my previous ones:

R33









R32


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

My favourite :thumbsup:

Imageshack - gtr20york202 - Uploaded by Judley


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

I am rubbish :chairshot


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

Georges













My R34











My R33










My R32













No decent pics of my R32 GTR yet as its in Japan  but this is the current favourite


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Jimbostir said:


> how this ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have you had this gtr for a long time?
and where did u buy it?


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Jags said:


> I've had a fair few GTR's so heres a couple of pics I like of two of my previous ones:
> 
> R33
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi DOHC, I bought it at the begining of the year. I did a thread in general GTR chat. It came from Japan last August. 
This is the car your turbos are from!


----------



## TuLaLiT (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Looking good! Goes perfectly with the wheels! Thats cheating with 2 pics tho!!!:blahblah:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

drewzer said:


> very nice jag's, is this the r33 you were telling me about when i was down?
> 
> p.s i will get a pic up in this thread with the new rims on when i have finnished my major detailing sech!!!!!


Hey Drew, didnt realise you were on here! Yeah get a pic of yours up because I know it will look fantastic- especially with it being a dark and unusual colour. I'll drop you a PM so not to clog this thread up.


----------



## TuLaLiT (Aug 16, 2008)

Jimbostir said:


> Looking good! Goes perfectly with the wheels! Thats cheating with 2 pics tho!!!:blahblah:


sorry i didnt read the first post :chairshot


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

best bayside blue iv seen


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Red R Racing said:


> here's mine


my fav r32:thumbsup:


----------



## lulatsch (Apr 24, 2009)

http://lulatsch.freakzboard.de/godzilla/sky_gedern/IMG_0091.JPG


----------



## SirRolf (Oct 23, 2009)

One actual picture of my R33


----------



## mdonovan600 (Sep 30, 2009)

http://s91.photobucket.com/albums/k319/mick_rockstar/japfest/IMG_0623.jpg


----------



## mdonovan600 (Sep 30, 2009)

This is my R32 GTS


----------



## yonwd (Jul 5, 2007)

^WOW! i like that! any more pics?


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

yonwd said:


> ^WOW! i like that! any more pics?


+1 like to see more!


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

mdonovan600 said:


> This is my R32 GTS





amazing..... absolutley amazing.


----------



## VIN_R33 (Dec 4, 2009)

Savage lookin skyline... Wouldnt mind seein more of them on Irish roads.. :thumbsup:


----------



## jaytee (Dec 3, 2005)

more from infocus that stunning white r32 page 11 i think


----------

